# Spruce Knob Lake WV. HELP



## hatrat24 (Apr 25, 2010)

My brothers and I are planning an ice fishing trip. We were thinking of going to Spruce Knob Lake. We heard that there are some nice trout there. Not sure if it is any good for ice fishing??? We were just wondering if anyone could pass along any good info??? THANK YOU


----------



## saugerdad (Nov 5, 2010)

hatrat24 said:


> My brothers and I are planning an ice fishing trip. We were thinking of going to Spruce Knob Lake. We heard that there are some nice trout there. Not sure if it is any good for ice fishing??? We were just wondering if anyone could pass along any good info??? THANK YOU


i would post the same thing on www.wvangler.com and i would say them guys can tell you everything you want to know about that lake.hope this helps ya


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2011)

They catch trout out of there. My father inlaw ice fished it for years. That is about all I know.


----------

